# Looking for information 1910 Board track racer.



## jasny (Feb 7, 2010)

I recently found this bike in a bike shop and scooped it up.  I live next to and attended Rutgers University and was so excited.  The only information I could find was the following record of the companies incorporation.

"Incorporated 1905,  Middlesex Motor Company,  New Brunswick, N.J. ; to manufacture automobiles, motor cars, Bicycles and bicycle parts; capital, $50,000.  Incorporators: H. Clark Saunders, Louis A. Voorhees and Charles A. White."

I do have the other parts, but removed them for restoration and cleaning.  No part or the frame has any name, number, or marking on it other then the head badge.

I am looking for the following:

1. Any information one has to share
2. How to locate a proper seat as it was not included
3. How to get proper racing bars, as mine are bent a little.

Here are the pics,












Thank You,

Jay


----------



## jasny (Feb 7, 2010)

I am sorry, my first post and in the wrong forum. I reposted it in the vintage lightweight bicycles. Sorry.


----------



## sam (Feb 7, 2010)

your frame is bent.Other than that looks good.Soma major taylor bars have the correct bend but are chrome and don't have the sleeved center.You bars would have a sleeve where the stem clamps and would have been nickle.A frame builder might be able to fin the bend.and your frame looks like most roadsters of the day.


----------



## jasny (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you for your help,  Jay


----------

